

North Carolina May Ban Tesla Sales To Prevent “Unfair Competition” - smokinn
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/05/13/north_carolina_tesla_ban_bill_would_prevent_unfair_competition_with_car.html

======
tonteldoos
Atlas Shrugged, anyone?

